# ImageMagick, Ghostscript  (PDF => JPG)



## macdebian (12 Juillet 2006)

je voudrais utiliser ImageMagick et Ghostscript pour convertir des pdf (20 Mo) en jpg (~100Ko) pour alléger un peu mon appli web mais voilà, j'ai quelques soucis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :

Je tiens à préciser que je suis sous MacOS 10.4.x. Donc dans un environnement unix.
- si j'installe ces 2 modules par le biais de apt-get (A la debian), ils sont complets et opérationnels. je peux convertir mes pdf (png, tif, etc) en .jpg en ligne de commande. problème: impossible de faire tourner convert en cgi. est-ce dû au fait que l'executable se trouve dans /sw/bin ? Car sous MAC, le fait d'installer des packages via apt-get ou fink => installation virtuelle dans un repertoire précis qu'es /sw/bin. 

- si je installe les sources des deux packages, (.tar.gz) via *./configure, make et make install* c'est impossible de convertir mes pdf même en ligne de commande. il n'y a pas les fonts que Ghostscript doit utiliser .. et même en les ayant trouver, je sais pas comment modifier les variables d'environnement pour le faire fonctionner. En esperant que ça puisse fonctionne par la suite sur CGI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous avoue que là, je commence à 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...
donc si vous avez une soluce, dans 1 cas comme dans l'autre, je suis preneuse!

merci!


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue.
Pour le deuxi&#232;me cas, l&#224;, tu dois lire la doc ...  Dans la doc de GS il y a les variables d'environnemet &#224; indiquer [je dois avoir un exemple sur mon autre Mac, chez moi : j'essayerai d'y penser ce soir pour te tuyauter]. Ensuite, il te faudra faire comme pour le second cas.
Pour le 1er cas, c'est li&#233; &#224; la d&#233;finition des r&#233;pertoires admissibles pour les ex&#233;cutables. L&#224; encore, il s'agit de lire la doc de Apache pour savoir comment ajouter un r&#233;pertoire. Mais il est clair qu'ajouter tout "/sw/bin" me para&#238;t excessif.
D'o&#249; retour au premier cas : installation et configuration dans un r&#233;pertoire donn&#233;.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2006)

Bon, j'ai retrouv&#233; un script (c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a). Par exemple, pour indiqu&#233; l'emplacement des fontes &#224; 'ps2pdf', c'est l'option '-I/le/chemin/des/fonts'.

Pour les CGI, je ne suis quand m&#234;me pas bien s&#251;r ...


----------

